# BeQuiet Dark Rock TF Lüfterklammern



## OdlG (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Dark Rock TF geholt und würde nun gern weiße 140mm Lüfter draufschnallen. Leider sind die Klammern des Kühlers ja für die etwas spezielle Form der Standard-135m-Lüfter ausgelegt. Gibt es auch weitere Klammern zu kaufen, welche die Montage anderer Lüfter zulassen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## be quiet! Support (22. Januar 2021)

Leider nicht. Die Klammern passen auch nicht auf einen 140mm Lüfter da der Montagepunkt in der Mitte sitzt bei dem vorinstallierten Lüfter.

Hier muss man entweder die Orginalklammern nehmen oder selbst etwas bauen.

VG

Marco


----------

